# [emerge] vlc-1.0.4 con error...{SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

Hola gente antes que nada feliz navidad para todos...

 ahora vamos al grano... estoy tratando de compilar la version 1.0.4 del vlc y no logro hacerlo... aca les copio parte del log...

 *Quote:*   

> libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libopengl_plugin.la" && ln -s "../libopengl_plugin.la" "libopengl_plugin.la" )
> 
> make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.4/work/vlc-1.0.4/modules/video_output'
> 
> make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
> ...

 

y por si sirve aca estan las salidas de  "emerge --info =media-video/vlc-1.0.4" y de "emerge -pqv =media-video/vlc-1.0.4"  http://pastebin.com/f4b792f4c

calculo que con eso bastara... 

   espero que me puedan ayudar, pq realmente no encuentro cual es el problema...

saludos

----------

## gringo

no veo nada raro ahi, puede pegar un par de líneas antes de eso pls.?

saluetes

----------

## upszot

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no veo nada raro ahi, puede pegar un par de líneas antes de eso pls.?
> 
> saluetes

 

hola gracias por responder... apenas vuelva a casa tiro el emerge de nuevo y linkeo el log entero..

Edit: hola... aca dejo el log entero espero que sirva... http://pastebin.com/f3024dda5

saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
lafilefixer --justfixit
```

Salud!

----------

## upszot

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> lafilefixer --justfixit
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias Inodoro, ejecute eso y después pude compilar sin problemas =))

estuve buscando información acerca de los archivos .la para ver que hacia esto que me mandaste, y mucho no encontre... (pagina de man no tiene)

http://tuxtor.shekalug.org/?p=787

Según lo que entendí, dentro de los archivos .la se encuentran los paths de donde estan las librerias de las cuales depende el objeto a compilar.. y que no siempre son necesarios estos archivos... 

   tendras alguna pagina donde se hable un poco mas de esto como para entender mas?...

   y si no es mucha molestia, me podrías decir como hiciste para darte cuenta que el problema era ese? asi aprendo y la próxima vez me doy cuenta solo...

muchas gracias...

voy a cambiar el estado a {solucionado}

saludos

----------

